# Columbus MAX OR tubing



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

I've just purchased a 97 Kona Explosif frameset built with "MAX OR" Nivacrome tubing. Could you good folks please tell me what the "*OR*" stands for? I can not find this information on the net. Thanks.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Off Road


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Off Road


That simple huh? I thought it might be "*O*versize *R*igid" or something more profound. Thanks.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but that is my recollection. I used to work in a frame shop where we made a lot of fillet brazed Max bikes. Got a pic of your new bike?


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

You're probably right about the OR. The frame is in transit. I should have it mid week. Will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## adamgent1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Good choice top_ring. One of my favourite Konas. Didn't you have one before?


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

adamgent1 said:


> Good choice top_ring. One of my favourite Konas. Didn't you have one before?


Yeah, I had one two years ago but sold it because it was too small. This one is just my size and it's a keeper.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice Kona!*

My favorite Columbus Max OR frames are those "German" brand bikes that have been posted on here before. Incredible!

Also, I believe that the Santana mountain bikes were made of Columbus Max OR as well.


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

bushpig's right, OR should stand for "Off Road".

here are 2 pics of the Germans Batbike (as guitar ted mentioned), take a look on the sticker on the fork blades


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice... thanks for the confirmation.


----------

